

Patterns in the history of science - nreece
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theories_and_sociology_of_the_history_of_science#Patterns_in_the_history_of_science

======
patrocles
I would put Popper under philosophy, and Kuhn and Feyerabend under sociology.

Of course, Feynman would put them all in the trash bin. ;)

------
reader5000
Never heard of Feyeraband, but based on the three sentences in that article it
seems the most right to me!

